# Installed windows but there no drivers according to the error message



## Amazigh (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey guys 
I just a new Asus Tuf Gaming and while i was installing windows it asked me to choose the drive where to install it but the window was empty and it couldn't detect any drive, at the bottom it said this


----------



## ssnowe (Nov 24, 2022)

Check your bios, make sure the hard drive/ssd/nvme or whatever is showing up and available


----------



## PhilA (Nov 24, 2022)

That’s an old version of Window is it not?
I doubt the installer has drivers to even see the drive on a modern laptop (which may be raid or Nvme based) you need to have the drivers on a usb stick and load them into setup. Or just install win10 and be done with it.


----------

